# pregnant foster cat



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

hi wow its been ages since i was on here!
i recently aquired a new cat, well actually she decided she was going to live here and i had no say in the matter hahahaha. i came home from asda and she was on the front step, i opened the front door and in she waltzed lol.
i took her to the vet to be checked out and all was fine, but she is pregnant. very heavily too.
i can actually see the kittens moving.
i put signs up saying i had found this cat and its owner came forward but asked if i could keep her as her daughter was just diagnosed with asthma so i have agreed 

anyway im guessing she is due this week as i can see them moving but she still eats like a gannet and isnt showing any signs of nesting. her nipples are slightly enlarged but not hugely so.
how on earth do you tell how pregnant a cat is when you have no idea when they mated 
any tips or advice would be fantastic.
thanks everyone.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

tillysmum said:


> anyway im guessing she is due this week as i can see them moving but she still eats like a gannet and isnt showing any signs of nesting. her nipples are slightly enlarged but not hugely so.
> how on earth do you tell how pregnant a cat is when you have no idea when they mated


You can't really, but as the kittens are moving, she is in the last 3 weeks of pregnancy. Other than that you'll just have to wait!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

how exciting keep us posted,and lots of pictures will be needed,


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> You can't really, but as the kittens are moving, she is in the last 3 weeks of pregnancy. Other than that you'll just have to wait!


oh bugger!!!!!!

oh well, will just have to get my patient hat on hehehheehe.

quick question though..do cats have braxton hicks?
i ask because this morning her entire right side was rock solid! i could clearly feel the outline of a kitten where i previously could only feel a mass of blobs right up to last night.
bless this little cat she is so big. 
im a little concerned that she wont eat cat food either wet or dry, i have been feeding her chicken breasts and fish but im wondering whether she would be ok with liver and the like, or is this not safe for pregnant kittys?


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Lol she could be anything from 5 weeks - 9 weeks and about to pop!

Has she got milk? can any be expressed?

Most cats the milk comes in about 24-48 hours before birth - so its usually a sign that things are imminent. However ive also known cats have milk from 3 weeks on, and others who's milk doesnt come in until after the birth (now thats when you worry!!!!)

Have you got a few large cardboard boxes? If not get some, pop them around the house in quiet corners and fill with a couple of old towels, blankets and fleece, line them with newspaper first too.

Hopefully she will choose one of these to have the kittens in, and theyre easily emptied or even thrown out if theyre terribly messy after the birth.

Another sign is to feel her ears - sort of an unnofficial temperature test. Her temp will drop about 12-24 hours before birth. If your not used to taking a cats temp then the ears can offer an indication. Feel them at the same time every day, if suddenly there very cold (and the heating hasnt been turned off  ) then she's probably getting ready.

Most cats go off their food a few hours before birth too - but again ive known cats go off their food days before, and others actually continue munching through the birth!

Diarrhoea can also be a sign, about 12-48 hours before birth alot of cats have a good clearout , and visit the litter tray more often. Again its not foolproof and you need to be sure she isnt poorly!

The kittens movements also tend to slow down before birth - particularly with a larger litter. So if the babies are particularly quiet then it can be a sign things are on the move.

She may have a bloody show... a sort of snotty clear/pink/blood tinged glob that they lose when labour begins. However as with everything about cats ive known them to lose this over a week before birth, and some cats are meticulously clean you miss this bit completely!

Other signs: 
She may become very clingy or do the opposite and want noone near her
She may be sick

Unfortunatly cats are fairly contrary beasts, some follow the textbooks, but most seem to do it whenever they want 

I had a cat once with milk from approx 3 weeks, lost her plug at 7 weeks, had diahrrhoea and restlessness from 8 weeks! She had me on tiptoes for nearly 6 weeks! ARGH! In the end she had 9 very healthy kittens!


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> Lol she could be anything from 5 weeks - 9 weeks and about to pop!
> 
> Has she got milk? can any be expressed?
> 
> ...


wow ears!!!!!!! i never knew that how odd lol.

i have put a few boxes around here and there last night and showed her where they are.
im hoping she wont choose the wardrobe like my tilly did hahahahaha
she is going to the tray a lot and trying to pee but only getting a drop out at a time.

her tummy is still rock hard on the right side with several hard bulges to be felt.
im so impatient lol,


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

My cats kept going in the litter tray and just doing little bits a few hours before they had their kittens.

Good luck xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It's just a waiting game I'm afraid, though my experience is that if you can feel the ktitens moving and especially if you get that hard lump you are in the last couple of weeks. A few days before the birth the cat noticably changes shape, everything drops, she looks thinner, that's an indicator that you have only a few days to wait.

Liz


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

lizward said:


> It's just a waiting game I'm afraid, though my experience is that if you can feel the ktitens moving and especially if you get that hard lump you are in the last couple of weeks. A few days before the birth the cat noticably changes shape, everything drops, she looks thinner, that's an indicator that you have only a few days to wait.
> 
> Liz


she does look thinner and kind of saggy bellied.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm in the same boat with my adopted stray, and the waiting game is terrible. Plus, I've never had a pregnant cat before, so every time she flutters her tail, I think it means something. This thread has helped me too. Today mine looks a little thinner, but her belly is lower, there was diarrhea in the litter box this morning--hard to say who it belongs to, since there are 5 altogether, but there's no reason for any of them to have it, so I'm going to bet it's Jezebel. By my calculations she's about at day 70 today, but who knows. I'm chewing my nails off and trying to be patient 

Cheers!


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

well she has spent all morning in my husbands wardrobe lol.

still eating and drinling, but has been a bit loose with her toilet too.
very vocal but nothing new there.

her tummy is a lot lower today and i can feel hard lumps right by her bum kind of at either side of her.
not sure if thats kittens becoming engaged as it were or just how she is anyway.
time will tell i suppose but pics will be posted!


----------



## lilbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Sounds like not long now- fingers crossed for a speedy delivery


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

that sounds very positive  if she is getting overly vocal at you, she may want you to go and sit with her


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

she has spent the whole night in the wardrobe, and this morning her ears are freezing!
babies have been hardly moving(visibally) the last 2 days so im hoping that she is close now.
im glad she didnt go the last 2 days as i have been ill, but im better now and very impatiently waiting for these babies to put in an appearance!


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

i just spoke to her previous owner and she said that kitty mated on the 26th of august she said she remembers because it was her birthday and the day her little one was diagnosed with asthma.
by my calculations that makes her due on wednesday this week.
Eek!!!!


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Best of luck


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

ok is it 63 days or 65 the average? everywhere i look on the wonderful world of internet it gives conflicting advice!
im pretty sure its 65 but everything points to 63!
confused.com lol


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Most cats give birth between days 63-70 with 65 being the average.

Hope that helps hun

xxx


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Every cat and pregnancy is so different, I don't think there is an average per se, they love to do what you least expect. I work out what my panic day is, and hope for them to come sometime before then, making sure I am always around from day 60 onwards just incase.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

tillysmum said:


> ok is it 63 days or 65 the average? everywhere i look on the wonderful world of internet it gives conflicting advice!
> im pretty sure its 65 but everything points to 63!
> confused.com lol


I always count 65, but of course they can be a day or two out either way just as humans can.

Liz


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

My Little girl had her babies on day 65, so it could be really soon. Please post pics I need a kitten fix lol.

Any new updates?


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i agree 65 is the norm but it can be about 3 days either side


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

sjreilly72 said:


> My Little girl had her babies on day 65, so it could be really soon. Please post pics I need a kitten fix lol.
> 
> Any new updates?


nothing yet sorry!!!
although sh eis acting a little bit different today!!!


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

eeh they are worrying when you dont know arent they. I have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Sugar and Spice (Sep 22, 2009)

Good Luck! Fingers Crossed. xD​


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

very clingy and vocal but then she is a very vocal cat anyway.

she seems very sleepy today, she can hardly keep her eyes open!
have a feeling it will be tonight at stupid o`clock


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

day 67 and still nothing, although she is washing her nips a lot and the tops of her leg on the inside.
come on already!!!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

A watched pot never boils   as my Gran used to say 

The best thing is reverse psychology - mention in their earshot that you hope she doesn't have them at x time because you really want to watch something on TV - works everytime


----------



## myrkari (May 2, 2009)

Isn't that the truth, Saikou! I had company due to arrive when my Molly finally decided it would be good to go into labour - so I got someone to bring me the kettle and teabags upstairs and left everyone else downstairs entertaining themselves while I played midwife all afternoon, evening and night.


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

sorry but do i know you?
i have no idea who the people are that you refer to as i only just started using this forum.

i think you were very rude to hijack my thread!


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

wow how rude to post this on a thread :cursing:
Good luck with the kittens im awaiting puppys an dont have a date they should be here i know how you feel  xx


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

belleboris said:


> wow how rude to post this on a thread :cursing:
> Good luck with the kittens im awaiting puppys an dont have a date they should be here i know how you feel  xx


very frustrating isnt it lol.
hurry up babies we want cuddles!!!

what sort of pups are you expecting. i would love a dog.
good luck with yours x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Don't worry this person is spamming all over the forum x


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Boxer pups 8 of them lol i had her scaned 2 weeks ago .

We still dont have a pic of you girl lol


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

pic of me or my cat?

she spent most of last night washing herself all over though like she was having a good bath!
she is loud and vocal today and nesting!!!
still ravenously hungry though. have a feeling in my gut it will be today
please dont let me be wrong!!!


how exciting i love boxers they are gorgeous. my friend had one called george he was a right terror lol like marley from marley and me hahahaha.
stunning dog, but he passed away a year or so ago now. he lived in her hairdressing salon during the day while she was working hehehehe jumping on the clients while she was cutting thier hair, aw bless him he was lovely x


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Haha pic of your girl lol .
I love cats i have 2 myself .
I hope it is today this waiting is horid belle is still not showing signes of pups and 4 days over today


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

unsual behaviour now. she has spent all day by my side or not far from it.
up and down up and down, very restless.
her tummy is rock hard but i think that is just the kittens i can feel.

hopefully it will be today.....please


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

still crossoing my fingers for you... tell her to hurry up he he


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

HURRY UP KITTY!!!!!!!!!

:cursing:

fed up of waiting now. every little thing and im thinking ok is this it?


----------

